# Jay and Bob are camera whores!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LoL ...
Bob looks kind of shocked; I think the flash scared him a bit!








He's not as innocent as he looks Haha








Bob performing karate moves for ya! 








See I told you he wasn't innocent! Bob sneaking some scraps off a TV dinner








Ahhh!








Up close and personal








This is just freaky...








I love Dumbos!








Keepin' clean








Cutest pic of Jay yet! (He's camera shy as you can tell from the lack of Jay pictures lol) 








You can see his bad eye really good in this picture. One eye is much smaller than the other.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

posers!!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

i love bob mad skills at karaye moves! poor Jay being so shy, thats how takota is lol. They are both super cute!!


----------

